

Postfix 2.11.0 stable release available - conductor
http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.mail.postfix.announce/146

======
conductor
Postfix now supports DANE [0] as an alternative to certificate authorities.

[0] - [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DANE](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DANE)

